# Falling Skies



## Livestrong (14 Agosto 2012)

Vista la 9... speriamo che il finale sia decente



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eroe pope


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2012)

Vista la 10 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono arrivati i rinforzi, sebrano gli eroi della MARVEL AAHAHAH, viva gli evangers


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2012)

vista la 10 anche io,diciamo che la serie e' andata in crescendo e che cmq,pur non toccando vette eccelse,diverte.

ora,amico o nemico?


----------



## Livestrong (4 Giugno 2013)

Il 9 giugno, Domenica notte negli Usa, inizierà la terza stagione, anch'essa formata da 10 episodi


----------



## Stex (13 Giugno 2013)

bene


----------



## Livestrong (14 Giugno 2013)

Ho visto i primi due e sono rimasto disgustato


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2013)

Ho visto la première della terza stagione, ritrovarsi con così tante novità mi ha lasciato un po' disorientato. Comunque sembra leggermente meglio della terribile seconda stagione (per ora).


----------



## Livestrong (27 Luglio 2013)

Due episodi alla fine, speriamo che i volm non lo mettano in quel posto ai poveri umani


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sta cacchio di spia, chi diamine è? Comunque l'ultimo episodio è qualcosa di osceno.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Due episodi alla fine, speriamo che i volm non lo mettano in quel posto ai poveri umani





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quasi preso . Comunque finale scontatissimo, e te pareva che la medica e la bambina fossero vivi... poi sta qui cresce ogni secondo con tanto di poteri magici.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Quasi preso . Comunque finale scontatissimo, e te pareva che la medica e la bambina fossero vivi... poi sta qui cresce ogni secondo con tanto di poteri magici.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ma infatti è una pizza... Non crepa mai nessuno del loro gruppo. Anche per la prossima stagione prevedo altrettante boiate, almeno il finale della scorsa faceva pregustare tante belle novità


----------



## Jaqen (8 Agosto 2013)

Ma voi altri due non vi siete ancora stufati... (Luca e tifo)


----------



## Livestrong (10 Agosto 2013)

Ormai vorrei vedere come finisce, tanto son 10 episodi a stagione


----------



## Stex (11 Marzo 2016)

è ricominciata. qualcuno la sta riguardando?


----------



## Stex (7 Aprile 2020)

anno 2020 son riuscito a finirla, grazie alla quarantena...
cmq il finale e di una scemenza unica. 5 stagione da buttare.
serie cosi troppo fantascientifiche dovrebbero ucciderle prima...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> anno 2020 son riuscito a finirla, grazie alla quarantena...
> cmq il finale e di una scemenza unica. 5 stagione da buttare.
> serie cosi troppo fantascientifiche dovrebbero ucciderle prima...



Mamma mia cosa hai riesumato, serie che seguivo anni e anni fa, come finisce? xD


----------



## Stex (7 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mamma mia cosa hai riesumato, serie che seguivo anni e anni fa, come finisce? xD



Bha... puoi immaginare. Ma finale brutto e veloce .


----------

